# [SOLVED] Fallout 3 CTD at Launch



## Splitty

As many of others, I am having problems with Fallout 3. I have searched just about every forum and informational website out there with no success. Here is my problem, I load the Fallout 3 launcher which brings me to the loading screen (Image 1). Then I will click "Play", the game will launch and bring up a black screen (Image 2). Soon after without actually loading anything the game will crash to the desktop with an error report (Image 3).

Image 1:









Image 2:









Image 3:










List of failed attempts:
- Reinstalled the game
- Tried every different resolution available
- Updated system to Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
- Played on all the lowest settings
- Uninstalled FFDShow (read it caused problems on a forum somewhere)

www.srtest.com results:
I passed everything easily, accept the video card. I'm using a Radeon X600 256MB. I read on a Bethesda website that the game will run on this video card but will be choppy. I would love to even see the game get past the black screen in Image 2.

If you have any suggestions please drop a line here. At this point I'm willing to try just about anything, I've been anticipating this game sinse I conquered Oblivion (which has been quite a long time).
Thanks in advance!
Sincerely, Splitty.


----------



## koala

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

Have you tried the new *patch* from SecuRom?

Are you using the official ATI graphics driver or the tweaked Omega version?

Have you sent the error report to Microsoft?


----------



## ScottA

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

Not trying to hijack, I'm getting booted out of game either just before it fades out to his 16th b-day or just after have not been able to get any deeper into the game. I'm running nvidia 9800gt+ is this patch just for ati?


----------



## koala

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

Not just ATI, the patch is for anyone having trouble starting the game. I've installed it, and it fixed the auto-run error. Apparently there will be a new patch coming out soon to fix some other problems.


----------



## Splitty

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

Okay well i tried that patch that koala suggested with no success. One thing that I have found quite interesting is that, only people running windows XP are getting this error. So I tried installing it on my laptop (which has far worse specs than my desktop). My laptop has windows media center on it, and it runs the game fine. It still has random CTD but at least I can play the game. The problem is, I don't want to have any games on my laptop, I prefer to play them on my desktop, so if anyone finds a solution, please post it! Thanks =)


----------



## l0land3r

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

So there really is no answer out there for Fallout 3 going CTD? I run 32-bit vista os and experience CTD after clicking on "Start New Game", it'll take a little while then comes up with this:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	Fallout3.exe
Application Version:	1.0.0.15
Application Timestamp:	48ea1bd1
Fault Module Name:	Fallout3.exe
Fault Module Version:	1.0.0.15
Fault Module Timestamp:	48ea1bd1
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	006d93ab
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	fd00
Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
Additional Information 3:	fd00
Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

Did I just throw ~$45 out the window on this junk game? Is there anything else that I can do other than doing a clean boot or trying the patch 10.0.15 &/or securdisc patches (because these especially don't work with the fallout 3 ctd problem)? :upset:


----------



## koala

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

Have you tried the FFDShow codec fix? Details *here* and *here*.


----------



## l0land3r

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

Yes I have tried those also. It seemed like most things I have tried worsen the situation. I have tried un/reinstalling multiple times, tried the codec route, and the other ones mentioned previously.


----------



## koala

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

The only other suggestion I have is to try the *1.0.0.15 patch* (6-Nov'08). There are some posts below the download links that give some other possible solutions.

You're not alone with this problem (see quote below). I must be one of the lucky ones, no problems at all except for the autorun thing that's easy to fix. Apparently, Bethseda are working on all the reported problems, so don't give up yet. It will be worth the wait.


gamingnewslink.com said:


> Hopefully, Bethesda will address the issues more than 100,000 people are having.


----------



## Boldtaar

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*



Splitty said:


> As many of others, I am having problems with Fallout 3. I have searched just about every forum and informational website out there with no success. Here is my problem, I load the Fallout 3 launcher which brings me to the loading screen (Image 1). Then I will click "Play", the game will launch and bring up a black screen (Image 2). Soon after without actually loading anything the game will crash to the desktop with an error report (Image 3).
> 
> List of failed attempts:
> - Reinstalled the game
> - Tried every different resolution available
> - Updated system to Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
> - Played on all the lowest settings
> - Uninstalled FFDShow (read it caused problems on a forum somewhere)
> 
> www.srtest.com results:
> I passed everything easily, accept the video card. I'm using a Radeon X600 256MB. I read on a Bethesda website that the game will run on this video card but will be choppy. I would love to even see the game get past the black screen in Image 2.
> 
> If you have any suggestions please drop a line here. At this point I'm willing to try just about anything, I've been anticipating this game sinse I conquered Oblivion (which has been quite a long time).
> Thanks in advance!
> Sincerely, Splitty.


Hi,

Have you got your game working?

I have exactly the same problem!
But I also noised if I run the game windowed. Then the Bethsoft video will run if you don't click on the button on error message. After the Bethsoft video the game will stop until you click on error message buttons.
I have tried different codex fixes, updated with the new patch and all drivers are updated. I'm running with a original Fallout 3 DVD. But i have DAEMON Tools Lite installed, but it seems to pass the disc check.

I'm running on a old AMD 32bit system. But I can play Cod4, BF2 and The Witcher with out any problems. (The system is usually overclocked but not now.)

AMD Athlon XP 2800+
1,5GB RAM
Geforce 6800GS 256MB
SoundBlaster X-FI ExtremeMusic


----------



## Splitty

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

I kind of gave up for now, I'm hoping they release a patch to fix this, until then I wont be able to play I guess. Its okay because my pc can handle many other recently released games so I can play them in the meantime. Thanks to all who have tried to help with this issue. =)


----------



## Tiber Septim

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

Hi.
I have no idea if this will work and can't test it myself as I don't have FO3.

If it is anything like the Oblivion file directory there should be a folder in there called 'Video'.
It might be something like '.../Fallout 3/Data/Video/'.

In that folder there should be some bethesda.bik files and possible a zenimax or game studios.bik file.
If so, rename them to have .old on the end. So a Bethesda.bik file would be a Bethesda.bik.old file.

Then try running the game.
If that works then it is a problem with the audio or video codecs, if not then that rules out the codecs.


----------



## Somma

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

I am having the EXACT same problem as the OP. I start Fallout 3 and exactly the same thing happens.

What is really frustrating me is that I have been happily playing the game for about 70 hours with 3 different characters and really loving it but now it wont even load. Its gone from working fine for about a week or two and now it wont even start.

I've had the odd ctd now and again but nothing more than I'd expect from other games during alt + tabbing etc.


I'm wondering if you were able to fix the problem Splitty or if anyone knows what to do? 


I'm at a loss having tried many "fixes" online for various CTD issues which occur while the game is playing but I think this problem is different in that it crashes when the game loads before even starting to play.

I've tried re-instillation, the patch, wiped/fixed codecs, configured ffdshow so it wont be used on fallout, changed the size of my Paged Pool Memory and tried with a clean boot but none of it has fixed the issue.

Please help.


----------



## Somma

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

I just noticed when I went to do a System Restore back to when the game was working that Software Distribution Service 3.0 was installed at 3am this morning and I was able to play Fallout 3 fine last night so I think this must be the problem. 

But I don't have to confidence/knowledge to know what to do now. I have tried going back to my last system checkpoint to launch Fallout there (4 days ago) but the same CTD happened.

Could this Software Distribution Service have caused the issues and how do I / should I uninstall it?


----------



## Tiber Septim

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

You can try removing it and see if that fixes the problem.
Go to My Computer > Add/Remove Programs > Select 'Show Updates'.
Find the update named 'KB943460' and uninstall it.

Try running the game then.
If that works you may want to make sure automatic updates is turned off, as Windows may try to re-download it.


----------



## Somma

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

Thanks, I gave it a shot but couldn't find KB943460 so I just deleted every update that was installed on the 11th of December, restarted and launched Fallout but the same thing happened.

It did look promising when a couple of them (like the IE update KB942615) said they affected Fallout 3 or the codec programs but oh well.


----------



## Somma

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

OK the problem seems fixed!

It turns out the data files weren't all there and some were in an entirely different folder called BethesdaSoft(2) and I've no idea how it got there.

So I took the data files from there and placed them in their proper folder and that fixed it. The game wouldn't launch because the files weren't there so it's a fairly easy fix.

If anyone else has the same issue you can probably find uncorrupted data files online and swap them in.


----------



## Tiber Septim

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

Thanks for the fix.
Sounds like the folder was copied somehow.


----------



## gblackuser

Having same issue as OP

when i try to see what the report contains it says:
C:\DOCUME~1\(user)\LOCALS~1\Temp\857a_appcompat.txt

what is going on here? i have a Radeon 9600 which im told is as good as the "required" GC.

i have tried almost all the remedies i have seen that "work" and quite frankly i dont know what to do. the other guy whose data had been misplaced's solution didn't work either as i dont have a mistakenly copied folder


----------



## Tig1096

Two years later and still no fix it seems. The Internet is full of PC users with similar issues.

Yesterday I took advantage of Direct 2 Drives's sale on Fallout 3 and purchased it. I received the download without issue and my activation key was accepted on the first try. The game read my computer and set my performance settings automatically, so it does recognize my machine. When I boot the game, I get the opening menu, but when I click for a new game the screen goes black and Windows sends a pop-up that says "Fallout3 has stopped working: A problem caused the program to stop workign correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."

I've been all over Bethesda's forums. A lot of people have similar problems but none of their solutions worked. I've defragged my drive, reinstalled the game, tinkered with the .ini files people recommend, reset the graphics, downloaded patch 1.07, updated my latest graphics drivers, I don't have ffdshow, I'm logged in as an administrator and I have UAC turned off. Nothing works.

My DxDiag file is below. Please help. ray:


Code:


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/18/2010, 10:26:26
       Machine name: HOME-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 03/14/08 Ver: 08.00.14
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5800+ (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
             Memory: 3326MB RAM
          Page File: 1158MB used, 5720MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode
  DxDiag Previously: Crashed in DirectShow (stage 1)

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
      Display Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0612&SUBSYS_23711682&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 1905 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 497 MB
    Shared Memory: 1407 MB
     Current Mode: 1600 x 1200 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: SyncMaster 204T/204Ts/204B,SyncMaster Magic CX201Ts(Analog)
      Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
   Driver Version: 8.17.0011.9745 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
   BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 9386600 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4552-11CF-3275-F93508C2C935}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0612
        SubSys ID: 0x23711682
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

        Card name: DisplayLink Graphics
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0612&SUBSYS_23711682&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 1905 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 497 MB
    Shared Memory: 1407 MB
     Current Mode: 800 x 480 (32 bit) (62Hz)
          Monitor: nanovision Mini Monitor (USB_USM700-8B020290)
      Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
   Driver Version: 8.17.0011.9745 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
   BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 9386600 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4552-11CF-3275-F93508C2C935}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0612
        SubSys ID: 0x23711682
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (2- Logitech USB Headset)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_0A0B&REV_1013&MI_00
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.6002.18005 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 4/10/2009 23:42:54, 73216 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_104382BB&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5464 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 8/10/2007 00:49:16, 1941848 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_104382BB&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5464 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 8/10/2007 00:49:16, 1941848 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (2- Logitech USB Headset)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.6002.18005 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 4/10/2009 23:42:54, 73216 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Logitech USB Headset
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0x0A0B
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC215
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: nanovision MiMo
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x17E9, 0x401A
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4387
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 5888 bytes
| 
+-+ Logitech USB G3 (MX518) Optical Mouse
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC051
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_046d&pid_c051
| | Lower Filters: LUsbFilt
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: LUsbFilt.sys, 2/29/2008 04:13:46, 28944 bytes
| | Driver: WdfCoInstaller01005.dll, 6/22/2007 12:34:02, 1419232 bytes
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/10/2009 23:42:48, 12800 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/10/2009 23:42:48, 39424 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:26, 25472 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Logitech HID-compliant G3/MX518 Optical Mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC051
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c051
| | | Upper Filters: LMouFilt
| | | Lower Filters: LHidFilt
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: LHidFilt.Sys, 2/29/2008 04:13:16, 35344 bytes
| | | Driver: LMouFilt.Sys, 2/29/2008 04:13:24, 36880 bytes
| | | Driver: KHALMNPR.Exe, 2/29/2008 04:12:38, 76304 bytes
| | | Driver: WdfCoInstaller01005.dll, 6/22/2007 12:34:02, 1419232 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 15872 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 34360 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: L8042Kbd
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: L8042Kbd.sys, 2/29/2008 04:12:48, 20240 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 01:32:52, 53224 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 162.7 GB
Total Space: 305.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD3200AAKS-00VYA0 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 99.1 GB
Total Space: 132.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600AAJB-00PVA0 ATA Device

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 19.3 GB
Total Space: 19.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600AAJB-00PVA0 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223Q ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:39:17, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1048&SUBSYS_82261043&REV_B0\4&185D2A62&0&0030
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\l160x86.sys, 2.04.0007.0013 (English), 4/28/2008 14:55:00, 46592 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0612&SUBSYS_23711682&REV_A2\4&7E682FB&0&0010
   Driver: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_disp.inf_500a9971\NvCplSetupEng.exe, 14.00.0000.0162 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 18344184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvBridge.kmd, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 10920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 11573800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 56424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 3/25/2008 02:52:00, 795104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 1296488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 11647592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 4029544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 2646632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 2009704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 9386600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinfo.pb, 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 7772 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 15227496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 4503144 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Uninstall\nvdisp.nvu, 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 22936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Uninstall\nvudisp.exe, 1.10.0059.0037 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 600680 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.09.0014.0099 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 227944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod1914.dll, 1.09.0014.0099 (English), 4/3/2010 17:55:31, 227944 bytes

     Name: AMD Miscellaneous Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD DRAM and HyperTransport(tm) Trace Mode Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD Address Map Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm) Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_597C&SUBSYS_59571002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&30
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5978&SUBSYS_59571002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5957&SUBSYS_59571002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor LPC Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438D&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:01, 16440 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438C&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:49, 14312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:52, 43496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:26, 19944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:42, 109032 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438B&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9C
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:52, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438A&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9B
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:52, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4389&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9A
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:52, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4388&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:52, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4387&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:52, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4386&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9D
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:52, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 04:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_14\3&267A616A&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_82BB1043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:42, 561152 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4380&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:49, 14312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:52, 43496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:26, 19944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:42, 109032 bytes


----------



## wannawakit

I have been trying to fix this game since i bought it. The problem is the freezing or game crashing at odd times. Most of the time real quick. Can't even play for 10 min. What i have notice is that the game will play better when im not running around outside. (in the game). Went to the Fall out 3 web site thinking I would find some help there. I am using Nvidia geforce 8400 gs and I lowered all of the settings. If i can change anyones mind into NOT buying this game because you will have problems. Then I did my job.

Fall out 3 NO GOOD!


----------



## Reldric

Ok, I have been extremely pissed since I bought this game last night since I had the same problem as the OP. I have scoured the net for information to try to find out *** is wrong to no avail.... However, I just tried running it in windowed mode and it started up fine..... So try that, it may work.


----------



## zater

This might not work for everyone but it just worked for me, if you have the GOTY edition of FO3 dont install the DLC from the 2nd disc, i know it sucks that you cant have the DLC but ever since i did that its worked every time no CTD. Hope this helps in someway, Cheers!


----------



## Zealex

I had an issue when I ran fallout 3 and it crashed on the loading screen. My solution was to right click the shortcut, go to properties then the compatibility tab and then tick the box 'disable visual themes'. After that it worked flawless for me.


----------



## Briago

*Re: Fallout 3 CTD at Launch*

Why is this marked SOLVED????

I have the same problem as OP. The answers here are found all over the net and do not solve the problem. The OP never confirmed that the issue is resolved.


----------

